# Shake-Down Trip



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YIPPPEEEE YAHOOOO!!!

Our earliest camping trip ever (with a camper, anyway) is now planned!! We'll be spending the last weekend of April at hProspect Mtn CG in the Berkshire Mtns of MA with Anne72 (that includes Rick, & the 3 kids) from CT!!!! 3 kids / 3 dogs .... they will all pair off - 1 dog/1 kid - and NONE of them will be needing ANYTHING from an adult all weekend!! This will be OUR shake-down cruise with the new 5'er (presuming we GET and INSTALL the hitch in time. AND Kathy's birthday is that Sunday - - - May 1st .... perhaps we've discovered a NEW way to celebrate!!!

Ahhhh....Summer just got earlier


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Congratulations...hope all goes without a hitch (actually, I guess you want it to go WITH a hitch







)

Happy Birthday Kathy


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> YIPPPEEEE YAHOOOO!!!
> 
> Our earliest camping trip ever (with a camper, anyway) is now planned!! We'll be spending the last weekend of April at hProspect Mtn CG in the Berkshire Mtns of MA with Anne72 (that includes Rick, & the 3 kids) from CT!!!! 3 kids / 3 dogs .... they will all pair off - 1 dog/1 kid - and NONE of them will be needing ANYTHING from an adult all weekend!! This will be OUR shake-down cruise with the new 5'er (presuming we GET and INSTALL the hitch in time. AND Kathy's birthday is that Sunday - - - May 1st .... perhaps we've discovered a NEW way to celebrate!!!
> 
> Ahhhh....Summer just got earlier


 OH! Hmmm! Uh huh!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Chuggs said:


> Congratulations...hope all goes without a hitch (actually, I guess you want it to go WITH a hitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah....a hitch *would* be good ....

Thanks!


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> YIPPPEEEE YAHOOOO!!!
> 
> Our earliest camping trip ever (with a camper, anyway) is now planned!! We'll be spending the last weekend of April at hProspect Mtn CG in the Berkshire Mtns of MA with Anne72 (that includes Rick, & the 3 kids) from CT!!!! 3 kids / 3 dogs .... they will all pair off - 1 dog/1 kid - and NONE of them will be needing ANYTHING from an adult all weekend!! This will be OUR shake-down cruise with the new 5'er (presuming we GET and INSTALL the hitch in time. AND Kathy's birthday is that Sunday - - - May 1st .... perhaps we've discovered a NEW way to celebrate!!!
> 
> Ahhhh....Summer just got earlier


Looking forward to the weekend, great weather, great friends, couldn't ask for anything more!!! The kids are beyond excited, looking forward to looking after the dogs!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, I'm here to report that the Tundra handled the Rockwood Signature UltraLight 5'er BEAUTIFULLY and - well - we've now been spoiled (!) - there will be no "going back" to a bumper pull. The Magic Starship was soooo comfortable to be in. And, yes, Hensley IS right. Pulling a bumper pull with a Hensley Arrow IS like pulling a 5'er. Towing the Starship really did feel like our prior towing experiences...their were just a few truck/trailer corners to watch for (but we appear to be well "in the clear" with them, too!) We averaged approx. the same gas mileage (about 9.5mpg) - even with a slightly heavier camper back there. The Tundra did feel heavier but then the hitch IS in the middle of the bed. Still, the Tundra handled it all just fine (and we _were_ in the Berkshire Mountains). On May 13th, we'll see how she does in the White Mountains of NH as we are heading up there for the weekend with the Greggs.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Well, I'm here to report that the Tundra handled the Rockwood Signature UltraLight 5'er BEAUTIFULLY and - well - we've now been spoiled (!) - there will be no "going back" to a bumper pull. The Magic Starship was soooo comfortable to be in. And, yes, Hensley IS right. Pulling a bumper pull with a Hensley Arrow IS like pulling a 5'er. Towing the Starship really did feel like our prior towing experiences...their were just a few truck/trailer corners to watch for (but we appear to be well "in the clear" with them, too!) We averaged approx. the same gas mileage (about 9.5mpg) - even with a slightly heavier camper back there. The Tundra did feel heavier but then the hitch IS in the middle of the bed. Still, the Tundra handled it all just fine (and we _were_ in the Berkshire Mountains). On May 13th, we'll see how she does in the White Mountains of NH as we are heading up there for the weekend with the Greggs.


* HAPPY BIRTHDAY KB!!*​


----------

